# hey :)



## lexis_mommy

* heeey i am rachel i'm 18fcanada and i have a daughter alexis almost 9 months, and i am 6 and a bit months preg with my 2nd baby, a boy we think  i work in a bakery lol which is pretty cool and my bf is a bricklayer he has his own business which is good  and yeah. i love being a mom *


----------



## Imi

hey there ...

welcome to the forum!! Glad megoing in that chat room worked!! great to have you on board ... get posting!!! :D

xxx


----------



## HB

Hey Rachel!
Glad you came over for a peek!!!

xox


----------



## KX

Welcome hun xx


----------



## Tootsie

hello


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a heallthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------

